# Hunter Mountain - 10/29/2008



## severine (Oct 29, 2008)

Just got this fresh from Brian... 






I'll let him share the details upon his return....


----------



## severine (Oct 29, 2008)

Just got another photo of them above the mid station cam.





Brian is behind the camera... and with him are powhunter and Greg.

Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 29, 2008)

nice shots..why does Brian get to have all the fun..you should be there..


----------



## severine (Oct 29, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> nice shots..why does Brian get to have all the fun..you should be there..


It's ok.  Today would have been a bad day for me to go anyway.  I'll get my turns this season.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow... pretentious turn earners can't seem to wait for lift serviced.



Way to get at em', gents!!!

:beer:


----------



## Glenn (Oct 29, 2008)

Cool pics! Thanks for posting.


----------



## severine (Oct 29, 2008)

Heading back up for run #2:





(Gotta love pix messaging!)


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice   looks like a pretty fair DUMPAGE @ Huntah


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 29, 2008)

I've been watching the Hunter web cams off and on to see if I happen to see them go by.


----------



## SkiDork (Oct 29, 2008)

they need some AT bindings and skins...


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 29, 2008)

severine said:


> Heading back up for run #2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow they're really laying down some big tracks. :lol:


----------



## severine (Oct 29, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> they need some AT bindings and skins...


I don't know about Greg and powhunter, but Brian has never earned turns before.  This trip may change his mind....?


----------



## 2knees (Oct 29, 2008)

nice.  a blow by blow pictorial.  talk about up to the date news....

I'd love to know steve's heart rate right about now.  lol.


way to get some boys.  we expect some nice vid when you get home.


----------



## severine (Oct 29, 2008)

Final run:


----------



## andyzee (Oct 29, 2008)

Holy crap Greg hiking for turns!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 29, 2008)

Hunter ruled. More than enough snow to avoid hitting anything. More details, pics, and video to follow when I get home. Hope all you suckas had a fun time at work today. 8)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 29, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> they need some AT bindings and skins...



lol..I always hike in my ski boots or a few times in hiking boots with my ski boots in my backpack..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 29, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Holy crap Greg hiking for turns!



Earlier I was thinking...I hope Greg doesn't complain about the lack of seeded bumps..ROTFLMFAO!!!


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice, dudes. Congrats on first turns of the season! Nice of hunter laying a cat track down for you guys so there wasn't quite as much post holing! Looking forward to the full TR, looks like you guys are a sensational day.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 29, 2008)

Looks like I misses some good early skiing, hopefully next time I don't have appointments scheduled so I can make it.


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 29, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Hunter ruled. More than enough snow to avoid hitting anything. More details, pics, and video to follow when I get home. Hope all you suckas had a fun time at work today. 8)



FYI, I didn't have fun at work today especially after reading all the trip reports!! Regardless, nice job on the early season turns and look forward to the full report and video!


----------



## Greg (Oct 29, 2008)

*Date(s) Skied: * Wednesday, 10/29/08!

*Resort or Ski Area: *Hunter Mountain, NY

*Conditions: *Dense powder, mostly cloudy, cool, not too windy.

*Trip Report: *Picked up Steve and Brian in Torrington and headed west. The snowline was right at the waterfall turn on the mountain road (23). Probably 8-ish inches in Tannersville. Pulled into the lot a bit after 10:30. We geared up and got hiking around 11 am. Close to a foot right down to the base. Found a boot ladder (not sure if the terrain is steep enough to call it that! Look at me with the turn earner lingo... :lol heading up Gun Hill to Ike. Chatted with a fellow briefly on Ike and then pressed on towards the mid station. Snowmaking crews came down Ike with a cat making an easy to hike path for us. We confirmed a solid foot+ on Ike.

Got to midstation near the five fingers sign and took a break. After about 15 minutes we headed out towards Hellgate. Travel was slow here as we broke trail. The snow here was a solid 16"+, higher in some of the drifts. We eventually headed to the looker's right of Hellgate, because the drifts were high along the fenceline. Eventually we followed a snowboarder track in spots which made it easier. Towards the top steep turn on Hellgate was the toughest. Lots of rock under the snow which made travel slow. We eventually got to the Hellgate/Cliff junction after about 2 hours of hiking and decided to eat lunch and then ski from there. Felt pretty damn close to winter near the top of the ski area. Light snow squalls, a mellow breeze and temps in the low 30's. Nice!!!

I met up with the snowboarder who told me there was a cat track all with way up Jimmy Heuga which made hiking up pretty easy. We planned to try that for the next run. I set out down Hellgate. Felt great to slide, but oof the skiing was rough to say the least. I stopped at the big turn to shoot some vid. Steve came cruising by, lost his goggles and then wrecked (all on vid.) :lol: Brian came by and retrieved the goggles and skied down to Steve. I then descended and felt like I skied a little better. Still a rough day one warm-up run. Near the bottom of the Cliff we hooked up with the cat track and started hiking again.

I felt great hiking this stretch. The cat track and windblown slope made travel much easier for me. The other guys weren't as happy, but we quickly made it back to the top of Cliff in probably about 30 minutes. The Cliff skied amazingly, almost bottomless powder most of the way. A few rocky areas towards the bottom, but overall a great run. I will carry the memory of that run with me until lift serviced starts. We then hit Bleeker (awesome) to Racer's Edge which was pretty heavy, but still decent. A lot more (lack of) base to hit down that one though. We finished around 3:15.

All in all, a really fun adventure. Turn earning is cool indeed. More about the overall experience than the skiing, but luckily for us the Cliff run was great. I have a background in hiking and backpacking so it's a cool way to merge the two. The problem is pre-season turn earning only rarely comes this far south so we kinda had to take advantage of it. Overall, worth burning a vacation day. Great company on the drive over and during the hike and descent. Thanks guys!

Got some vid that I'll put together tonight. Stay tuned.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 29, 2008)

Great day!  Well worth the vacation day.  I couldn't pass up turns that close in October!  I felt like a bit of a gaper all day, but we all made the best of it and had a fun time.  I definitely learned some things for the next time I attempt turn earning.

I agree that the second ascent was much easier, I was just a bit more tired than you were.

There really was a LOT of snow, but it was a little on the heavy side, making it challenging for me.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 29, 2008)

How did you guys like the Kryptons?


----------



## Eski (Oct 29, 2008)

my buddy and I sampled the untouched goods from the summit over on H1 ... day #2


----------



## bvibert (Oct 29, 2008)

Some pics:




































Yes, I realize that I should have adjusted the coloring on them since they're a little dark, but I'm too lazy, so tough.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 29, 2008)

Eski said:


> my buddy and I sampled the untouched goods from the summit over on H1 ... day #2



We were surprised by how few people we saw on the mountain.  I figured we'd find a bunch more tracks when we got there today.  Glad you guys were out there get some of good stuff.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 29, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> How did you guys like the Kryptons?



They were ok, but they hurt my feet.  I'm going to ski them a few more times before I make any assessments...


----------



## 2knees (Oct 29, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Some pics:



Was this one staged??  Steve, surveying his domain.  or the lack of hair on greg's dome.  :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 29, 2008)

Great pictures and serious stoke!!!..alot more snow than the Poconos..


----------



## Greg (Oct 29, 2008)

2knees said:


> Was this one staged??  Steve, surveying his domain.  or the lack of hair on greg's dome.  :lol:



Yes, he seems to have a nice view of what I call the peninsula hairline!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 29, 2008)

2knees said:


> Was this one staged??  Steve, surveying his domain.  or the lack of hair on greg's dome.  :lol:



No, it was not staged.  I think Steve was looking for a bump line to thrash...


----------



## andyzee (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice! Glad you guys got the goods.


----------



## 180 (Oct 29, 2008)

Mogul skis in that stuff.  You guys need some fatties.  I am very jealous, but we'll be up Saturday and build a kicker at the base.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 29, 2008)

Awesome! All you guys needed was someone with a sled to haul you up the mountain!


----------



## powhunter (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice getting out  with you guys...Im totally spent.  It was well worth the hike!!!




180 said:


> Mogul skis in that stuff.  You guys need some fatties.  I am very jealous, but we'll be up Saturday and build a kicker at the base.



Yea those boards totally sucked ass in that snow....gonna have to get some all mtn stix...

steve


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 29, 2008)

if only i waited a few more days to get me gear tuned,,,,,  


great stuff guys,  very cool.


----------



## Greg (Oct 30, 2008)

*Vid*

Here's the vid featuring not one, not two, but *three *spectacular powhunter wrecks. :lol: Snow was heavy which might account for our gaperness, or maybe we just suck. Anyway, enjoy:



The high res is *[URL="http://skiadk.com/skivids/Hunter_102908.wmv"]HERE[/URL]*, but it need another half hour to finish uploading. Give it until 8:30 before downloading.


----------



## dmc (Oct 30, 2008)

I got home an tried to meet ya....  But my house was a mess...   All my lilacs fell and blocked the driveway...  So I had to pull all the snow off them... Just to get into the driveway...

Insane...  I'll try to get out today...


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 30, 2008)

Nice job guys, and great vid. Looks like you guys had a blast!!!


----------



## andyzee (Oct 30, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Nice getting out  with you guys...Im totally spent.  It was well worth the hike!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, right, I could just see you banging bumps on all mountain


----------



## severine (Oct 30, 2008)

Nice vid!   Looks like you guys had a great time yesterday!


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks for the video, looks like you guys will really enjoy lift service soon


----------



## SkiDork (Oct 30, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> lol..I always hike in my ski boots or a few times in hiking boots with my ski boots in my backpack..



You don't know what you're missing.  The few times I've hiked in ski boots or hiking boots like that, I've had AT guys lap me like 3 times.  You can really haul ass up the mountain with that gear.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 30, 2008)

sweet video, looks like you guys had a great time!!


----------



## SkiDork (Oct 30, 2008)

nice biffs!  The last one was the best!

Yeah - fatties woulda really been nice in that stuff.


----------



## reefer (Oct 30, 2008)

Great Stoke! Crazy kids.............................nice song for the vid.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 30, 2008)

Greg said:


> All in all, a really fun adventure. Turn earning is cool indeed.



Does this mean you might consider an assault on the treacherous Mt. Greylock with us this winter?


----------



## bvibert (Oct 30, 2008)

Nice work on the video Greg!  It should be noted that all those dark spots on the snow were leaves, and not stuff poking through.

My legs are effing shot today....  But that's a good thing.


----------



## powhunter (Oct 30, 2008)

Nice Vid.....I didnt mind eating that sweet oct pow!!!!  Looks like we got 3 more for the anyzee tux trip in the spring!!!

steve


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 30, 2008)

Nice vid! Way to get some guys!! The vid was a small shot to help quell my ski jones. Makes you really appreciate lift serviced!!


----------



## 2knees (Oct 30, 2008)

powhunter said:


> .I didnt mind eating that sweet oct pow!!!!



simply put, you are the MAN, steve.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 30, 2008)

powhunter said:


> I didnt mind eating that sweet oct pow!!!!



I'm surprised that none of my falls made it into the vid.  I ate at least as much pow, thought I don't think any of my falls were nearly as spectacular as Steve's.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 30, 2008)

Greg said:


> The high res is *[URL="http://skiadk.com/skivids/Hunter_102908.wmv"]HERE[/URL]*, but it need another half hour to finish uploading. Give it until 8:30 before downloading.



I can't get youtube at work, so I always appreciate the other download you post. :grin:

Sweet vid! Amazing to see you guys skiing down in powder, then the camera focuses in on the brightly covered fall leaves still on the tree. How cool is that?


----------



## danny p (Oct 30, 2008)

nice vid stoke!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 30, 2008)

Quality use of a vacation day. How long a ride is it for you guys to get to Hunter?


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 30, 2008)

I liked the shot with the turing leaves in the forground, nice cam work


----------



## bvibert (Oct 30, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Quality use of a vacation day. How long a ride is it for you guys to get to Hunter?



It's about a 2 hour drive.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 30, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Quality use of a vacation day. How long a ride is it for you guys to get to Hunter?



i think the ride from their meet up spot is about 2 hrs.  but the way greg drives maybe less.  i'm still pissed i missed out on this one....  the video was great but was like salt in the wound....


----------



## powhunter (Oct 30, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'm surprised that none of my falls made it into the vid.  I ate at least as much pow, thought I don't think any of my falls were nearly as spectacular as Steve's.



Thats cause you have the right equiptment...GEAR WHORE!!!! GEAR WHORE!!   I wish my chick/wife/whatever would let me dump boatloads of cash !!   ;-)

steve


----------



## bvibert (Oct 30, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Thats cause you have the right equiptment...GEAR WHORE!!!! GEAR WHORE!!   I wish my chick/wife/whatever would let me dump boatloads of cash !!   ;-)
> 
> steve



:lol:  I guess my mid-fats made things a bit smoother, but I think the main reason is that I wasn't pushing it as hard as you were..

I did wish that I had fatter skis, once the tips dipped under the surface it was really hard to get them back out.  That's why I was in the backseat the whole time.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 30, 2008)

Nice video.  Well done


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 30, 2008)

bvibert said:


> My legs are effing shot today....  But that's a good thing.




so how do you think all the MTB you guys did this summer paid off in terms of conditioning?  no idea what it is like to hike up the hill but i got to think it is HARD, especially in 2 feet of snow.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 30, 2008)

steve, considering those were bump skis, thats pretty damn impressive you were able to get some float there.  very nicely done.  I know how much work it can be on those skinny's in deeper snow.  Never mind that rather heavy baseless snow you guys were skiing on.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 30, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> so how do you think all the MTB you guys did this summer paid off in terms of conditioning?  no idea what it is like to hike up the hill but i got to think it is HARD, especially in 2 feet of snow.



I think I'd still be collapsed somewhere on the mountain if I had just sat around my house all summer, like I would have done if not for MTB.  There's definitely a different set of muscles used for skiing, but my overall fitness and endurance seemed to be pretty good.

The hike up was tiring, but the skiing down was at least as tiring on my legs.  As I mentioned before; if your tips went below the surface bad things would happen.  I spent most of the time in the backseat in an effort to keep them up, which was tiring in itself.


----------



## marcski (Oct 30, 2008)

Nice!!!  Very well done, Gentlemen. 

And I agree with Woodcore's sentiments entirely.....Work sucked yesterday even more so knowing you guys were out there.


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 30, 2008)

marcski said:


> Nice!!! Very well done, Gentlemen.
> 
> And I agree with Woodcore's sentiments entirely.....Work sucked yesterday even more so knowing you guys were out there.


 
+1 you Bastard's!!


----------



## cbcbd (Oct 30, 2008)

Nice job! Hunter looks like it got hammered... that's awesome!



riverc0il said:


> Wow... pretentious turn earners can't seem to wait for lift serviced.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, freakin' uppity leg-burnin', pre-season-stoke-postin' hippies... did your granola get stuck in your immense unshaven beards and floppy-eared-army-surplus hats!? 


u guys be hooked... lol



SkiDork said:


> You don't know what you're missing.  The few times I've hiked in ski boots or hiking boots like that, I've had AT guys lap me like 3 times.  You can really haul ass up the mountain with that gear.


An experience like that is what drove me to AT gear - I was giving my all booting up and these AT guys just cruise on by.


----------



## Greg (Oct 30, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> they need some AT bindings and skins...



Thanks! I never would have thought of that... :roll:

Seriously, this was last minute. I've never earned turns before either and don't anticipate doing it that often. That much snow this early and this far south is a once a decade kinda thing. We had to go for it, just for the novelty. Luckily the run down Cliff was actually an excellent one!



riverc0il said:


> Nice, dudes. Congrats on first turns of the season! Nice of hunter laying a cat track down for you guys so there wasn't quite as much post holing! Looking forward to the full TR, looks like you guys are a sensational day.



That cat track made traveling up the second time cake. I wish we found it initially and not sunk to our knees all the way up Hellgate, a trail name that takes on a whole new meaning now. The stupid thing is we had snowshoes in the car, but didn't think there would be enough snow to warrant them. Above midstation, they would have been nice to have.



o3jeff said:


> How did you guys like the Kryptons?



I didn't wear mine. And I'm glad since I hiked up in my Nordicas which are beat up and more comfortable. Plus I was sinking down into some rock up on Hellgate and would have cringed bacnging up new boots before even skiing with them....



180 said:


> Mogul skis in that stuff.  You guys need some fatties.  I am very jealous, but we'll be up Saturday and build a kicker at the base.





powhunter said:


> Yea those boards totally sucked ass in that snow....gonna have to get some all mtn stix...
> 
> steve



Not only did Steve have bump skis, but they have never been tuned. Skinny skis with dry bases on that snow is not a good combo. :lol:



dmc said:


> I got home an tried to meet ya....  But my house was a mess...   All my lilacs fell and blocked the driveway...  So I had to pull all the snow off them... Just to get into the driveway...
> 
> Insane...  I'll try to get out today...



Bummer. Next time. Like in 2018? 



Grassi21 said:


> Does this mean you might consider an assault on the treacherous Mt. Greylock with us this winter?



Not sure about that. Again, I would stuggle burning time to hike when the lifts are spinning.



bvibert said:


> I'm surprised that none of my falls made it into the vid.  I ate at least as much pow, thought I don't think any of my falls were nearly as spectacular as Steve's.



They were more like slow motion lie-downs... :lol:



bvibert said:


> I did wish that I had fatter skis, once the tips dipped under the surface it was really hard to get them back out.  That's why I was in the backseat the whole time.



My concern was more about railing a rock so I didn't let 'em run. I was back seating the whole way too. Tough to start a season on that.



gmcunni said:


> so how do you think all the MTB you guys did this summer paid off in terms of conditioning?  no idea what it is like to hike up the hill but i got to think it is HARD, especially in 2 feet of snow.





bvibert said:


> I think I'd still be collapsed somewhere on the mountain if I had just sat around my house all summer, like I would have done if not for MTB.  There's definitely a different set of muscles used for skiing, but my overall fitness and endurance seemed to be pretty good.
> 
> The hike up was tiring, but the skiing down was at least as tiring on my legs.  As I mentioned before; if your tips went below the surface bad things would happen.  I spent most of the time in the backseat in an effort to keep them up, which was tiring in itself.



I was huffing up Hellgate. Hiking up Heuga for me was pretty easy despite still fighting a bit of a chest cold. Could have done it again if we had more time. The MTBing definitely helped. I had no fatigue skiing at all.


----------



## cbcbd (Oct 30, 2008)

Greg said:


> Here's the vid featuring not one, not two, but *three *spectacular powhunter wrecks. :lol: Snow was heavy which might account for our gaperness, or maybe we just suck. Anyway, enjoy:
> 
> 
> 
> The high res is *[URL="http://skiadk.com/skivids/Hunter_102908.wmv"]HERE[/URL]*, but it need another half hour to finish uploading. Give it until 8:30 before downloading.


Nice vid, dig the song.

The skiing reminds me of myself trying to ski early season powder in Cannon last year before any real base was set, waterbars were everywhere still, and I was floundering in all the powder


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 30, 2008)

These vids are great, thanks!


----------



## dmc (Oct 30, 2008)

Just got in - getting sloppy out...  Coverage is insane...


----------



## 2knees (Oct 30, 2008)

dmc said:


> Just got in - getting sloppy out...  Coverage is insane...



is it bumping up yet  :razz:


----------



## Greg (Oct 30, 2008)

2knees said:


> is it bumping up yet  :razz:



Gotta be some sketchy troughs, man....


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 30, 2008)

That's awesome!!


----------



## Greg (Oct 30, 2008)

Yo Steve-O! This is what you needed yesterday:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/40138-dynastar-exclusive-pro-rider-alpine-ski.html

97mm under foot. What's that like double the 1080s? :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 30, 2008)

Greg, what were you and B using for skis?


----------



## Greg (Oct 30, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Greg, what were you and B using for skis?



I was on my Legends. Brian was on his Volkl midfats.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 30, 2008)

Greg said:


> Yo Steve-O! This is what you needed yesterday:
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/40138-dynastar-exclusive-pro-rider-alpine-ski.html
> 
> 97mm under foot. What's that like double the 1080s? :lol:


That's the ladies version so I dunno what Greg is trying to say there.... :lol:

On a serious note, the Pro Rider is a bit more ski than most skiers would need in an east coast powder ski. I am sure it would work for some people but it is a beefy ski and no similarities to its smaller brethren.


----------



## JD (Oct 30, 2008)

My skis are 110mm at the waist.  Mid fats really suck in deep snow.  I'd almost rather have longer, strighter skis, even if they were less fat.  Mid fats hook like mad once you get rolling.  Sking from the backseat sucks!  It doesn't even really feel like sking.  You need to ski from the front of your boot so you need a ski fat enough to float even if you weight the tip. (obviously) You guys, that looked like a work out.  The right gear makes if far less work and far more rewarding.  Way to get after it though...you guys got plastered from this one!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 30, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Greg, what were you and B using for skis?



I was on my Volkl Vertigo G4s which are 118-83-106.  I definitely wish in was in something wider.  I have a pair of twin tips that are 119-93-119, which may have been a bit better but I haven't skied them yet and I didn't want to bust em up too bad if there wasn't good coverage.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 30, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I was on my Volkl Vertigo G4s which are 118-83-106.  I definitely wish in was in something wider.  I have a pair of twin tips that are 119-93-119, which may have been a bit better but I haven't skied them yet and I didn't want to bust em up too bad if there wasn't good coverage.



How long are the Volkls?


----------



## bvibert (Oct 30, 2008)

glenn said:


> how long are the volkls?



178


----------



## JimG. (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow guys, not even a phone call or PM? 

no invite for JimG., huh?

I hate you all.






JK...couldn't have bagged out of work anyway.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 31, 2008)

JimG. said:


> Wow guys, not even a phone call or PM?
> 
> no invite for JimG., huh?
> 
> ...



We knew you'd say that, so we didn't want to ruin your day by inviting you...


----------



## Greg (Oct 31, 2008)

We made the Hunter blog!

http://huntermtn.blogspot.com/2008/10/pre-season-ski-vid-from-alpinezone.html


----------



## Greg (Oct 31, 2008)

JimG. said:


> Wow guys, not even a phone call or PM?
> 
> no invite for JimG., huh?
> 
> ...



You hardly post here anymore so we figured you did indeed hate us all.... 

Actually, I was commenting to Brian on the way over that I wish I had invited you. Sorta just an oversight; that's the best explanation I got. I immediately thought you would be too busy with work, but at least an invite should have been extended. My bad.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 31, 2008)

Greg said:


> We made the Hunter blog!
> 
> http://huntermtn.blogspot.com/2008/10/pre-season-ski-vid-from-alpinezone.html



Great, now my gaperness is there for all of Hunterdom to see.. :roll:

Seriously, that's cool!  Thanks Jessica!


----------



## severine (Oct 31, 2008)

Ha!  You guys are famous!


----------



## dmc (Oct 31, 2008)

Greg said:


> We made the Hunter blog!
> 
> http://huntermtn.blogspot.com/2008/10/pre-season-ski-vid-from-alpinezone.html



In spite of what the anti-Hunter crowd says...  
It is a skiers mountain...  And rather then chase people away - they celebrate the snow!


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 31, 2008)

Greg said:


> We made the Hunter blog!
> 
> http://huntermtn.blogspot.com/2008/10/pre-season-ski-vid-from-alpinezone.html


Nice to see a mountain celebrate turn earning instead of kicking people off the mountain. Mountains can do what they want to do, but I do appreciate it when any mountain celebrates the activity and uses it as a marketing tool to entice people to visit.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 31, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> Nice to see a mountain celebrate turn earning instead of kicking people off the mountain. Mountains can do what they want to do, but I do appreciate it when any mountain celebrates the activity and uses it as a marketing tool to entice people to visit.



Completely agree!


----------



## dmc (Oct 31, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> Nice to see a mountain celebrate turn earning instead of kicking people off the mountain. Mountains can do what they want to do, but I do appreciate it when any mountain celebrates the activity and uses it as a marketing tool to entice people to visit.



Belleayre did as well with the whole pirate flag thing...

Good stuff...


----------



## JD (Oct 31, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> Nice to see a mountain celebrate turn earning instead of kicking people off the mountain. Mountains can do what they want to do, but I do appreciate it when any mountain celebrates the activity and uses it as a marketing tool to entice people to visit.



Agreed.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 31, 2008)

dmc said:


> Belleayre did as well with the whole pirate flag thing...
> 
> Good stuff...



Yeah, that was really cool.  And a good idea on Hawkshot's and his buddies parts.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 31, 2008)

Greg said:


> You hardly post here anymore so we figured you did indeed hate us all....
> 
> Actually, I was commenting to Brian on the way over that I wish I had invited you. Sorta just an oversight; that's the best explanation I got. I immediately thought you would be too busy with work, but at least an invite should have been extended. My bad.



Hey, I've been posting more frequently lately...the ski jones is off the charts right now, especially with the recent snow.

I'd say I'm going to go to Sundown and not invite you, but that sounds pretty lame.

One of our sales reps is leaving and I've been given 20 of his best accounts...cha ching! But it means alot of work in the next week or two. So I really wouldn't have been able to make it.

Apology accepted, don't let it happen again!


----------



## Greg (Oct 31, 2008)

JimG. said:


> I'd say I'm going to go to Sundown and not invite you, but that sounds pretty lame.



   

I felt bad enough about it as it was. Now you go and make me feel all horrible. I deserve it, I guess....


----------



## JimG. (Oct 31, 2008)

Greg said:


> I felt bad enough about it as it was. Now you go and make me feel all horrible. I deserve it, I guess....



Just busting balls.

I see the Catskills on my route in Rhinebeck NY and it was very tough to stay focused on the job and look at all that snow and know that skis were sliding.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 31, 2008)

*the early dumps usually call for the fatties...;-)*

Nice job on the video Greg...and looked like a real winner of a day, but the early snow is often a little on the heavy side...Don't Forget The Powskis next time;-).


SteveD


----------



## Greg (Oct 31, 2008)

JimG. said:


> Just busting balls.



Don't worry, I'm over it. And I'll make up for it.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice work making the blog! That's two mountains that celebrated people hiking and skiing. Very cool.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 3, 2008)

wow, I missed this thread.  I'm soooo embarrassed!

I wish I'd been there


----------



## skiadikt (Nov 3, 2008)

missed this also. way to get 'em.


----------



## JD (Dec 15, 2008)

bump.


----------



## Greg (Dec 15, 2008)

JD said:


> bump.



Why?


----------

